# gas engine to electric conversion



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

I know this has been discussed before but just generically.Looking to convert my Torwell Economizer 1.7 yd stainless with a broken B+S engine over to electric,preferably dual electric motors.Anybody ever try this?


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

electric sucks i have 2 smith stainless electrics and every year your all messing with grounds and a lot of corrosion . other than that there ok spreaders but i really like all my gas vboxes never really have any problems if we do we have tons of other small motors parts


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Gas will out perform electric when chain driven V boxes are used. The screw stle systems seem to work great even when electric.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

*Getting off track*

I'm not interested in a discussion of who thinks which power source is better.my mind is already made up--just looking for responses to my question.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

it would take a little bit of leg work but it could be done. you would need to basically find a speader manu. that uses dual motors w/o a need of a transmission/gearbox (snowex). then basically copy there design. I think swenson/meyer makes one. You could buy there motors, harness, and controllers. With more leg work done you probably only need the harness and controller. I know the easier way would be the single motor in place of the B&S, just like Wester/Fisher uses.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Philly want to sell either of your smith's? I love the electrics from them.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tuney443;819021 said:


> I'm not interested in a discussion of who thinks which power source is better.my mind is already made up--just looking for responses to my question.


Nice - Look at the online parts lists for the Fisher/Western PolyCaster/Tornado. Will give you some ideas.

I think you can source 12V motors from places like WW Grainger. Probably cheaper than something with a DD part number on it.

BTW - I love my PolyCaster.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Sure it can be done.... But by the time you piece everything out (wires, controler, electric motors and time) it might be more practicle to throw a gas engine back in the salter and buy a new electric one. I have used both electric and gas V box salters and was disapointed in the performance of the electric.


----------



## DellDoug (Aug 18, 2009)

I would call Walker Equipment and speak to Jamie Walker. He is the president..or some type of big wig with Airflow and can give you the scoop. BTW our Airflow electric dual motor salters work fantastic. 905 294 8333. Cheers Doug


----------

